# Prewar schwinn cantilever hanging tank



## PlasticNerd (Jun 23, 2020)

Never hurts to try !!!! Looking May accept any condition, a patina blue one would match my bike even!!! Any one have the elusive beast? Thx, G


----------



## Carlos0056 (Aug 25, 2020)

Pretty you don't sell her friend


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 4, 2020)

Guess this wasn’t seen yesterday, as I missed out on one a few minutes too late


----------



## PlasticNerd (Sep 12, 2020)

Anything??!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 21, 2020)

Gotta be several just collecting dust!!! Bump it up!


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 22, 2020)

what color and what patina level would you prefer?

will send pic heavy PM


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 4, 2020)

I’d like a blue and a maroon!!!


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 4, 2020)

watch the mail comin' SOON!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 10, 2020)

Maybe it got lost in the mail?


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 10, 2020)

Gary, I sent you a nice one but forgot to insure it and have lost the tracking.  I sent it along with the crossbar bumpers and the shorty lever..  Darn!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 21, 2021)

Ok there’s at least one out there for sure I know it!!! How much do you want for it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2021)

@onecatahula ?


----------

